# Hoeneß



## rheumakay (11 März 2014)

Nabend allerseits,

wundere mich, dass noch niemand ein Thema dazu eröffnet hat...drum mach ich mal den Anfang.

Für mich hat Uli schon längst eine Wohnung in Stadelheim verdient !!
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Peter Graf mit damals lächerlichen ~6Mio. Mark 3Jahre in den Bau gehen mußte...
Und der Uli erst ein reines Gewissen hatte...und nun Stück für Stück die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt- für den gibt´s nichts anderes als die maximale Strafe !


----------



## 190B (11 März 2014)

Tja, mittlerweile ist man ja bei knapp 27 Mille... Aber ehrlich, das ist jetzt wirklich alles.  :sb5:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2014)

190B schrieb:


> Tja, mittlerweile ist man ja bei knapp 27 Mille... Aber ehrlich, das ist jetzt wirklich alles.  :sb5:



Soll es nicht sein, das Finanzamt hat den sicheren Anteil auf 27 Million € festgesetzt,
damit später nicht zuviel verhandelt werden muß. Ich denke der Herr Hoeneß kann 
sich darauf einstellen eine Knast Elf zu managen.


----------



## 190B (11 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich denke der Herr Hoeneß kann sich darauf einstellen eine Knast Elf zu managen.



Und beim Training wird schwedischen Gardinen-Slalom gelaufen...


----------



## bike (11 März 2014)

Sind da einige neidisch, dass sie keine Million überhaben? 

Bis jetzt wurde erst Anklage erhoben und solange kein Urteil verkündet wurde, gilt er immer noch unschuldig
Eure Probleme möchte ich haben.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2014)

sehen wir es mal locker .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nesg8gNmeM .......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Bis jetzt wurde erst Anklage erhoben und solange kein Urteil verkündet wurde, gilt er immer noch unschuldig.



Ja, aber nur formal, Du Theoretiker. 

Praktisch geht es doch darum "wie" schuldig er ist.

Aber auch ich bin mir sicher, die "Mir-san-Mir"-
Connections werden schon eine Lösung abseits
von Stadelheim finden.


----------



## KingHelmer (11 März 2014)

du bist ein hoeeeeneß du bist ein hoeeeeeneß, das ist das schimpfwort der saison 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkIbqepWj_Y


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> J.......
> Aber auch ich bin mir sicher, die "Mir-san-Mir"-
> Connections werden schon eine Lösung abseits
> von Stadelheim finden.



Da bin ich mir auch sicher .... weil er ja schon so durch die Mangel genommen wurde, weil er ja so viel gutes gut, weil er ja so ehrlich war.......   ich denke das gibt ne saftige Geldstrafe und 2 Jahre auf Bewährung .... 


ich fände es gut wenn er ein paar Sozialstunden aufgebrummt bekommt... bei 1860 oder dem BVB die Damentoiletten reinigen oder so


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurde erst Anklage erhoben und solange kein Urteil verkündet wurde, gilt er immer noch unschuldig



Meinst echt jetzt das er nicht ins Gefängnis muß, ich hab ja noch nie was mit der Justiz zu tun gehabt.


----------



## bike (11 März 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur formal, Du Theoretiker.



Also noch ist die Rechtsprechung so, dass vor einem rechtskräftigen Urteil, jeder Angeklagte unschuldig ist.
Und das ist auch gut so.
Ich hoffe für dich, dass du, wenn du vor Gericht musst, auch so behandelt wirst.

Noch einmal die Frage:
Neidisch, weil du keine Millionen hast? 


bike


----------



## UniMog (11 März 2014)

Also ich bin nicht neidisch.......
Wir wissen ja alle das in Deutschland mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird einmal für Leute mit richtig Geld und für Leute wie du und ich mit 2,50 in der Tasche....
Denke der geht nicht in den Bau....... und glaube das die meisten von euch wenn Sie die Möglichkeiten und das Geld hätten auch Steuern hinterziehen würden. 

Was soll man auch erwarten ???? Wenn es danach geht muß fast jeder Politiker in den Bau.... oder glaubt Ihr wirklich das unser ex.  Bundespräsident eine reine Weste hat... lach mich weg


----------



## hucki (11 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> und glaube das die meisten von euch wenn Sie die Möglichkeiten und das Geld hätten auch Steuern hinterziehen würden.


*ACK*

Ich vermute mal, das ich mit den entsprechenden Möglichkeiten mein Geld auch lieber für mich behalten würde.


----------



## rheumakay (11 März 2014)

wie kommt man an so viele Mille??Nicht auf normalen Wege..von daher war mir klar das der nicht "ganz sauber" ist. (Die erste Mille zu verdienen ist schwer ...aber dann..)
Was mich bei Ihm stört,sind nicht die Millionen, sonder die Arroganz "er sei ein ganz toller " "kein Sozialschmarotzer" "ich hab schon soo viele Millionen gespendet, also darf ich das".

Bei uns im Stadion gibt es auch ein Gefägnis(genau genommen 2) Trennung nicht nach Männlein/Weiblein sondern nach Gästefans&Heimfans(wenn das denn Fans sind),Da ist sicher noch ein Plätzchen frei für Ihn (und Aki Watzke bringt ihm das Essen ..hihi BVB-Stadionwurst -geliefert ja von Tönnies GmbH) (woher ich das weiß ? Stadionbesichtigung..eehrlich  )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht neidisch.......
> Wir wissen ja alle das in Deutschland mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird einmal für Leute mit richtig Geld und für Leute wie du und ich mit 2,50 in der Tasche....
> Denke der geht nicht in den Bau....... und glaube das die meisten von euch wenn Sie die Möglichkeiten und das Geld hätten auch Steuern hinterziehen würden.
> 
> Was soll man auch erwarten ???? Wenn es danach geht muß fast jeder Politiker in den Bau.... oder glaubt Ihr wirklich das unser ex.  Bundespräsident eine reine Weste hat... lach mich weg



Das ist ja der feine Unterschied, du und ich, wir würden uns nicht in der Öffentlichkeit als
Samariter hinstellen und wir würden bis in die Steinzeit für nur 10,--€ einfahren, die in der
Steuererklärung falsch eingetragen waren, weil wir vielleicht wirklich einen Fehler gemacht
haben. 

Die härte ist auch, das der Hoeneß alles gesteht, trotzdem alle 1/4. Stunde mal ein paar Millionen
dazu kommen, wenn sich der Richter da mal nicht verarscht vorkommt.


----------



## magier (11 März 2014)

Aus einem anderen Forum ... Wollte das als Bild einfügen, aber das klappt irgendwie nicht.



http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/169/1875/61336981/hoeness-strafe-3184837064698005955.jpg


----------



## mariob (11 März 2014)

Jungs,
haltet doch mal inne, ihr müßt doch nicht jeder Sau hinterherrennen die mal wieder durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Wie heißt die Formel 1 Knalltüte die immer gewinnt? Oder der Fifa Typ mit seiner Mafia Truppe? Oder der Preisboxer der zur Zeit mit seiner Freundin an der Krim zündelt? Polemik wohin man sieht, ganz speziell in unseren Qualitätsmedien.
Man lebt einfach ruhiger wenn man das ganze an sich vorbeirauschen läßt. Das zum ersten. Zum zweiten, solange wir nichts am System ändern, also das Geld aus diesen Materialschlachten namens Sport nicht herausnehmen wird es noch viele Hoenesse oder wasweißich geben.
Und Ihr regt Euch wieder drüber auf. Das ändert aber nichts am Prinzip.

Denkt der
Mario


----------



## KingHelmer (11 März 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Jungs,
> haltet doch mal inne, ihr müßt doch nicht jeder Sau hinterherrennen die mal wieder durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Wie heißt die Formel 1 Knalltüte die immer gewinnt? Oder der Fifa Typ mit seiner Mafia Truppe? Oder der Preisboxer der zur Zeit mit seiner Freundin an der Krim zündelt? Polemik wohin man sieht, ganz speziell in unseren Qualitätsmedien.
> Man lebt einfach ruhiger wenn man das ganze an sich vorbeirauschen läßt. Das zum ersten. Zum zweiten, solange wir nichts am System ändern, also das Geld aus diesen Materialschlachten namens Sport nicht herausnehmen wird es noch viele Hoenesse oder wasweißich geben.
> Und Ihr regt Euch wieder drüber auf. Das ändert aber nichts am Prinzip.
> ...



Aus diesem Grund schaue ich keinen Fußball. Mich interessiert die ganze chose ganz und gar nicht!


----------



## UniMog (11 März 2014)

rheumakay schrieb:


> wie kommt man an so viele Mille??Nicht auf normalen Wege..von daher war mir klar das der nicht "ganz sauber" ist. (Die erste Mille zu verdienen ist schwer ...aber dann..)



Die Frage ist doch nicht ernst oder....?.. 
Fussball ist ja eigentlich ein schöner Sport wenn da nicht diese unverhältnismäßig hohen Gelder wären.
Lukas und Co. verdienen ja nur so viel weil die Idioten im Stadion gerne den Millionären auf den Platz 
beim kicken zu sehen.

Die Prolls haben Jahreskarte und Bierbauch und die jugendlichen Spieler geile Weiber, dicke Häuser, Ferrari in der Garage und mit 30 so viel Geld das ein Arbeiten nicht mehr nötig ist fürs restliche Leben.

Also nicht fragen warum so Leute wie Hoeneß so viel Geld haben.


----------



## MasterOhh (12 März 2014)

Peter Graf ist seiner Zeit wegen Steuerhinterziehung von 12 Mio DM für 3 Jahre in den Bau gewandert.
Gerecht wäre wenn Uli also für min. 6 Jahre einsitzen darf..


----------



## UniMog (12 März 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Peter Graf ist seiner Zeit wegen Steuerhinterziehung von 12 Mio DM für 3 Jahre in den Bau gewandert.
> Gerecht wäre wenn Uli also für min. 6 Jahre einsitzen darf..



Gerechtigkeit gibt es nicht......... 6 Jahre für etwas Steuerhinterziehung wäre etwas ungerecht. 
Jeder Kinderschänder oder wie die Ölaugen zB.  Onur U. der in Berlin Jonny K totgeprügelt hat ...... der Penner hat nur viereinhalb Jahre bekommen.

Nicht vergessen ich kann den Uli Hoeneß zwar nicht leiden aber er hat keinen von uns verletzt oder betrogen ....... 
Und wenn er die 28 Millionen bezahlt hat ????? Dann geht die Kohle in Richtung Ukraine oder wir bezahlen die Kinder unserer Immigranten die sich alle perfekt hier anpassen.


----------



## bike (12 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meinst echt jetzt das er nicht ins Gefängnis muß, ich hab ja noch nie was mit der Justiz zu tun gehabt.



Ich sehe nur wie das Gesetz ist.
Ob der in den Bau geht oder nichts, ändert nichts daran, dass Ehrlichkeit inzwischen ein echtes Manko ist.

@Gerhard: Wer so etwas schreibt:



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Als Ingenieur fragte ich mich ernsthaft, wer den künftig
> die steigenden Bedürfnisse der Konsumenten (immer höher,
> immer weiter) befriedigen soll?


#
dem sollte doch Polemik fremd sein.



bike


----------



## Sinix (12 März 2014)

vermute mal so:

>1 Mio Steuerhinterziehung = Straftat so oder so, 
da er aber Zahlen wird, kommt er mit Bewährung und Geldbuße davon,
falls nicht gibts solange Berufung und Kaution bis er um eine Haftstrafe herum kommt.

Im übrigen freuen sich die Medien ja, nicht mehr Sammers Kommentare auf Seite 1 bringen zu müssen ROFLMAO


----------



## SoftMachine (12 März 2014)

.
Es gibt Fälle, da wird dem "normalen" Steuerbürger für 
ein nicht gesetztes oder falsch gesetztes Kreuzchen in 
seiner Steuererklärung glattweg Urkundenfälschung
unterstellt und er zu einer Geldbuße verknackt.


 Seine knapp über 27 Mio. beziehen sich auf die abzuführende
Steuersumme, d.h. das Einkommen war ein Vielfaches höher.


Aber da der Fiskus ja erst durch die Selbstanzeige auf diese
Summe pochen kann, wird ja wiederum die (späte) Ehrlichkeit
als eine Entlastung gewertet.


Heisst letztendlich:

1. Der Deal fürs Urteil morgen ist schon ausgehandelt

2. also Steuernachzahlung für ihn

3. er bleibt nach wie vor im Vereins-Amt

4. aber Freispruch nur unter der Auflage, die Münchener Kicker 
verzichten für die nächsten 2 Jahre auf sämtliche nationalen und 
internationalen Fussball-Titel      

:s10:


----------



## AS3 (13 März 2014)

Hätte der Prozess noch länger gedauert, hätten wir einen ausgeglichenen Haushalt.:s12:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2014)

@rheumakay
Entschuldigung, mir ist Dein Benutzerbild erst jetzt aufgefallen.

Als BVB-Fan bist Du natürlich prädestiniert für obtjektive
und sachliche Ansichten. 



rheumakay schrieb:


> wie kommt man an so viele Mille??Nicht auf normalen Wege..von daher war mir klar das der nicht "ganz sauber" ist. (Die erste Mille zu verdienen ist schwer ...aber dann..)



Glaube mir, einige Deiner BVB-Spieler, die Du mit bezahlst  
verdienten ihre erste Million wesentlich leichter als Uli H.,
damals.


----------



## rheumakay (13 März 2014)

Hallo Gerhard,
ich denke , wenn man Bayern-Fan ist liebt man diesen VEREIN.
Aber alle anderen ??(Toten Hosen..Ich würde nie..)

Es geht jetzt ja nicht um Bayern München.

Ich finde diese Person eben halt nur zum kotzen! 
Was er für Bayern getan geleistet hat , steht außer Frage !! 
Aber wer denkt sich mit Spenden für seine Steuerhinterziehung frei kaufen zu können...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2014)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Aber wer denkt sich mit Spenden für seine Steuerhinterziehung frei kaufen zu können...



Wenn so eine Million als Spende auf mein Konto eingegangen wäre, 
könnte ich es Akzeptieren aber so.... soll er doch schmoren.


----------



## UniMog (13 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn so eine Million als Spende auf mein Konto eingegangen wäre,
> könnte ich es Akzeptieren aber so.... soll er doch schmoren.



Na ich hätte schon bei 500.000 ein Auge zugedrückt..... aber gleich werden wir wissen was los ist.... ob frei oder schmoren

Aber mal ehrlich die Anklage fordert fünfeinhalb Jahre Haft....... und das Ölauge Onur U. der den Berliner Jonny K totgeprügelt hat ...... der Penner hat nur viereinhalb Jahre bekommen
So ganz richtig läuft hier schon lange nichts mehr


----------



## UniMog (13 März 2014)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Es geht jetzt ja nicht um Bayern München
> 
> Ich finde diese Person eben halt nur zum kotzen!



Ich bin der 0% Fan und Fußball geht mir fast (außer WM) am Arsch vorbei...... 
Ihr müßt alle mal besser spielen...... 
Die Bayern sind einfach das Maß aller Dinge und die Jungs kaufen einfach die besseren Spieler ein.... und der BVB macht das nicht ganz so gut wie die Bayern.
Der Hoeneß ist auch nicht mein Fall aber zum kotzen..... dafür müßte man Ihn persönlich kennen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurde erst Anklage erhoben und solange kein Urteil verkündet wurde, gilt er immer noch unschuldig



So Unschuldig war er dann wohl doch nicht: *Die Strafe beträgt 3 Jahre und 6 Monate*


----------



## bike (13 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So Unschuldig war er dann wohl doch nicht: *Die Strafe beträgt 3 Jahre und 6 Monate*



Als ich das geschrieben habe, war er noch nicht verurteilt.
Also was soll denn das dumme Gewäsch?
Außerdem ist das Urteil nicht rechtskräftig, daher ist er noch nicht verurteilt.
Wenn er Mist gebaut hat, dann muss er bestraft werden, aber so polemisch zu schreiben ist ja noch unter dem Niveau der AFD.
Hier ist es im Bereich Stammtisch, doch selbst in Bayern an unseren Stammtischen wäre das Geschreibe zu dumm.
Das ist eigentlich nicht das Niveau, was ich von Technikern erwarte.
Aber ich habe mich getäuscht, schade.

Also bist du doch neidisch, weil du keine Million hast? Hast wohl etwas falsch gemacht. 


bike


----------



## ducati (13 März 2014)

ach komm 

habt Euch alle lieb, und ich geb nen Bier aus 

Gruß.


----------



## bike (13 März 2014)

Okay, wann und wo? 
Und ein Bier ist wie nur auf einem Bein stehen 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 März 2014)

Da kenne ich aber von Politiker (grade aus Bayern) ganz anderes Geschwätz .....  Beispiel : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF6u0S61soI


----------



## Blacky70 (14 März 2014)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/03/fc-bayern-erweitert-allianz-arena-um.html

Grade gesehen!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2014)

Es ist echt im Gespräch den Stoiber als Hoeneß-Nachfolger zu installieren. 

Irgendwer er will den FCB jetzt aber mit aller Macht zerstören, oder ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So Unschuldig war er dann wohl doch nicht: *Die Strafe beträgt 3 Jahre und 6 Monate*



Solche Selbstanzeigen bedeuten doch: "Ich bin Schuld, aber bestraft mich nicht (hart)".

Von daher habe ich das Unschulds-Gelaber von Anfang an nicht verstanden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Also was soll denn das dumme Gewäsch?
> ...
> Hier ist es im Bereich Stammtisch, doch selbst in Bayern an unseren Stammtischen wäre das Geschreibe zu dumm.
> ...
> Also bist du doch neidisch, weil du keine Million hast? Hast wohl etwas falsch gemacht.



Polemik. Genau, das ist es.

@bike, könntest Du mal aufhören, das vom Hochwasser 
angeschwemmte Zeug zu rauchen, dann kannst Du auch 
wieder klar denken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2014)

Der eigentliche Betrug  und was zur Diskussion steht ist ja zur Zeit nicht 
die Steuerhinterziehung, sondern das er bei der Selbstanzeige nicht die 
Wahrheit gesagt hat und somit diese Anzeige für nichtig erklärt hat.

Wenn er sofort reinen Tisch gemacht hätte, die Steuerschuld begleicht,
währe in meinen Augen ein Freispruch sogar in Ordnung gewesen.

Das er keinen Überblick über seine Geschäfte gehabt hat oder es nicht
schaffte vernünftige Zahlen innerhalb eines Jahres vorzulegen, klingt
aus den Mund eines erfolgreichen Manager nicht glaubhaft.

Aus dem Grund finde ich sind 3,5 Jahre mehr als geschmeichelt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> Aus dem Grund finde ich sind 3,5 Jahre mehr als geschmeichelt.



Ob er selbst das zwischenzeitlich auch so sieht?

http://www.fcbayern.de/de/news/news/2014/erklaerung-von-uli-hoeness-140314.php


----------



## bike (14 März 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Polemik. Genau, das ist es.
> 
> @bike, könntest Du mal aufhören, das vom Hochwasser
> angeschwemmte Zeug zu rauchen, dann kannst Du auch
> wieder klar denken.



Ach ist schön, so was zu lesen.
Jemand zu unterstellen er oder sie denke nicht klar.
Zum Glück habe ich mit eurer Firma nichts zu tun, denn das ist ja fast gefährlich, wenn ein Ingenieur so schreibt.


bike


----------



## mariob (14 März 2014)

Hi,
ich liebe dieses Forum. ROFLMAO

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Ach ist schön, so was zu lesen.
> Jemand zu unterstellen er oder sie denke nicht klar.
> Zum Glück habe ich mit eurer Firma nichts zu tun, denn das ist ja fast gefährlich, wenn ein Ingenieur so schreibt.
> 
> ...




Eurer Firma ???? Hast du du jemanden eingestellt ? Ich dache du wärest Einzelkämpfer


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 März 2014)

Auch der FCB-Fan-Shop hat schon reagiert:

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...4-no/1234784_799400953420855_1139804183_n.jpg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2014)

Na also....


> "Steuerhinterziehung war der Fehler meines Lebens. Den Konsequenzen stelle ich mich", schreibt Uli Hoeneß. Er tritt von seinen Ämtern beim Fußball-Bundesligisten FC Bayern zurück und seine Haftstrafe an. Sein Anwalt hatte etwas anderes angekündigt.


----------



## hucki (14 März 2014)




----------



## mariob (14 März 2014)

Öhm,
@Helmut, in diesen Ebenen haben die Personen immer ein taktisches Verhältnis zur Wahrheit, ich denke also nicht das das Einsicht ist. Bestenfalls die das es schlimmer kommen könnte.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Markus (15 März 2014)

Warum wird der eigentlich immer von allen so hingestellt als ob er überhaupt keine Steuern bezahlt hat.
Er hat sein Geld hier in Deutschland versteuert, er ging damit ins Ausland und hat es mit ein paar Kapitalgeschäften vermehrt.
Er hat sein versteuertes privates Geld vermehrt - dafür hat er schätzungsweise schon mehr Steuern an den Staat bezahlt als ihr alle zusammen jemals zahlen werdet...

Natürlich braucht unsere Staat dieses Geld von Hönes auch noch um es in Europa oder für irgendwelches Pack zu verbraten.
Das hat er nicht gemacht, auch mich hätte so etwas in seinem Fall sehr sehr sehr viel Überwindung gekostet - ich kann ihn verstehen.

Mit dem Urteil hat unser Staat sich bestenfalls selber gefickt.
Uli macht sich jetzt 3,5 entspannte Jahre auf Staatskosten und wird dem System rein Garnichts nutzen - den egal wie er war, er hat dem Staat am Ende mehr genutzt als er auf freiem Fuß war:

1. Hat er Steuern bezahl - viele Steuern bezahlt
2. Hat er zu den wenigen Prozent der Leute gehört die in diesem Land noch was bewegt haben.

Sicher kann an hier davon sprechen das mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird, aber wenn man das nicht machen würde, dann würde man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen - besser ausgedrückt faule Äpfel mit Birnen...

Juristisch war das sicher korrekt und fair - aber schlau war es garantiert nicht.


----------



## Chräshe (15 März 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Warum wird der eigentlich immer von allen so hingestellt als ob er überhaupt keine Steuern bezahlt hat.
> Er hat sein Geld hier in Deutschland versteuert, er ging damit ins Ausland und hat es mit ein paar Kapitalgeschäften vermehrt.
> Er hat sein versteuertes privates Geld vermehrt - dafür hat er schätzungsweise schon mehr Steuern an den Staat bezahlt als ihr alle zusammen jemals zahlen werdet...
> 
> ...



Der Argumentation kann ich jetzt nicht ganz folgen.

Soll das heißen, dass es unklug ist, wenn ein Staat jemand wegen einer Straftat belangt,
obwohl er viel Steuern zahlt!?

So öffentlich wie das ganze war, konnte der Staat gar kein Auge zudrücken! 

Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass unserem Staat das Geld auch nicht reichen würde, 
wenn alle "Steuersünder" ehrlich wären...  :icon_confused:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2014)

Das es so gekommen ist wie es ist finde ich es gut, auch das 
zeichnet Deutschland aus, das Präsidenten (Wulf), Minister 
(Friedrich) und Manager (Hoeneß) sich nicht einfach über das
Gesetz stellen können und ihre eigenen Regeln machen. Sonst
währen wir eine Bananenrepublik.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das Hoeneß für alle seine Wohltaten sich
nicht ganz uneigennützig eine Spendenquittung hat aufstellen lassen.


----------



## 190B (15 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das Hoeneß für alle seine Wohltaten sich
> nicht ganz uneigennützig eine Spendenquittung hat aufstellen lassen.



Das finde ich aber nicht anstössig. Das ist doch vom Gesetzgeber so vorgegeben, also legal. Die Hinterziehung nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2014)

Ist auch nicht anstößig, aber er ist bestimmt nicht der Samariter, für den
er sich darstellt. Er hat keine andere Wahl entweder Spenden oder Steuer 
Zahlen.


----------



## 190B (15 März 2014)

Doch, hätte er. Er hätte auch das Geld ins Ausland schleusen können.
Und mit Spenden hat er meiner Meinung nach die eindeutig bessere Wahl getroffen.
Jetzt kann man natürlich darüber philosofieren, ob Spenden immer richtig ankommen oder Steuern für das Volk (oder die Macher).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2014)

Ich finde beides kommt gut an, 10€ spenden und 27Mio€ hinterziehen.


----------



## Markus (15 März 2014)

Zugegeben, ich bin mit auch nicht ganz sicher wie man das besser gemacht hätte.
Aber vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen das finanziell zu regeln.
Es ist mir in unserem seltendämlichen Rechtssystem ohnehin nicht klar warum ein Steuersünder länger sitzt als ein Kinderschänder.
Wovor soll das Volk den geschützt werden wenn man die wegsperrt? Ganz bestimmt machen 3,5 Jahre Knast aus Uli einen besseren Menschen... Ganz bestimmt...
Das einzig sinnvolle in so einem Fall ist es diese Leute zahlen zu lassen.

Gefängnis für Steuerbetrüger - das ist so dermaßen dämlich...
Das wäre bestenfalls eine Alternative wenn sie nicht zahlen können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2014)

Aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen, ab ein bestimmten Betrag muß 
man auch mal Tacheles reden. Diesen grenzwertigen betrag hat er 
weit überschritten.

Wenn man die Geschichte sich so anschaut, war es mehr eine Spielsucht,
also war er eigentlich krank und nicht her seines tun.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> Er hat sein versteuertes privates Geld vermehrt
> ...



Ich meine, das ist ein Irrtum. 

So wie Du Dein privates versteuertes Geld in Uhltronix 
investiert hast, so hat Herr H. an der Börse investiert – 
also Geld ausgegeben mit Gewinnabsicht.

Die Regeln sind nun mal so, dass Gewinne versteuert 
werden müssen.


----------



## 190B (15 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn man die Geschichte sich so anschaut, war es mehr eine Spielsucht,
> also war er eigentlich krank und nicht her seines tun.



Also Einweisung, irgend ein noch krankerer Psychologe bescheinigt ihm Unbedenklichkeit und sorgt für Freispruch....

Egal, wir bleiben bei dem Thema. Wer erst mal Kohle genug angeschafft hat, sollte nicht bestraft, sondern belobigt werden...
Am Besten noch das Bundesverdienstkreuz verleihen... Für seine soziale Einstellung sich selbst gegenüber...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist mir in unserem seltendämlichen Rechtssystem ohnehin nicht klar warum ein Steuersünder länger sitzt als ein Kinderschänder.
> Wovor soll das Volk den geschützt werden wenn man die wegsperrt? Ganz bestimmt machen 3,5 Jahre Knast aus Uli einen besseren Menschen... Ganz bestimmt...
> Das einzig sinnvolle in so einem Fall ist es diese Leute zahlen zu lassen.



So sehe ich das auch. Finanzielle Sünder finanziell bestrafen.

Un die, welche eine echte Gefahr für die Gesellschaft sind,
auch Vergewaltiger und Suffraser, dafür länger wegsperren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn man die Geschichte sich so anschaut, war es mehr eine Spielsucht,
> also war er eigentlich krank und nicht her seines tun.



Jetzt fehlt nur noch "schwierige Kindheit".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch "schwierige Kindheit".



Bestimmt ist hier die Ursache zu suchen http://youtu.be/WUoLcy6Lzgc


----------



## mariob (17 März 2014)

So,
um das Feuer mal nicht ausgehen zu lassen:
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/ipad/wirtschaft/Zweifel-an-seiner-Version/story/23486985

Bis zum Ende lesen, nicht mittendrin aufhören.
Mario


----------



## UniMog (18 März 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> So,
> um das Feuer mal nicht ausgehen zu lassen:
> http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/ipad/wirtschaft/Zweifel-an-seiner-Version/story/23486985
> 
> ...



Das da andere Sachen gemacht wurden kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Die Strafe die er bekommen hat ist doch nur um uns "Die blöde Masse" zu beruhigen.
Gestern waren in den Nachrichten schon so Äußerungen wie Ostern tritt er die Haft an, soll nach kurzer Zeit Freigänger sein und Weihnachten 2014 soll er Zuhause sein..... wenn das so läuft ist das alles lächerlich und Verarschung.


----------

